# fast-spreading fern?



## gillenws (Jul 13, 2009)

someone the other day mentioned the name of a fern to me that would spread to take over a tank and was wondering if anyone is familiar with the name of it, which i've forgotten. i remember it sounding like a woman's name. additionally, if anyone knows of any other nice looking ferns that will take over the foreground of a tank please let me know. thanks!


----------



## jeffdart (May 21, 2008)

Did it happen to be maidens hair fern?


----------



## gillenws (Jul 13, 2009)

nope that wasn't it... i'm sure i'll recognize it as soon as it's said. does maiden's hair happen to spread pretty quickly?


----------



## jeffdart (May 21, 2008)

It does look really neet in a viv but I have never had any success with it in a viv.


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

could it be suzi wong? ive seen them get out of control fast


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I bet it is suzi wong. 
The microsorum that BJ sells takes over quickly once it gets established. Gorgeous fern


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/45523-suzi-wong-madness.html


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

eos said:


> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/45523-suzi-wong-madness.html


beat me to that link eos


----------



## gillenws (Jul 13, 2009)

suzi wong is the one... thanks guys! now that we have that cleared up, anyone have any opinions on other plants that are good for creating an "overgrown" tank?


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Creeping fig and pothos are the first two that come into mind when thinking of 'overgrown'


----------

